# Bratwurst ideas?



## Guest (Aug 5, 2005)

I have never purchased or eat bratwurst. I picked up a package last night of  Johnsonville original brats. Any thought on what to do with them? Grill em? smoke em?


----------



## Captain Morgan (Aug 5, 2005)

You can smoke em, but I like fine on the grill, indirect till you see some fat popping out...then into a pan on the grill with beer, onions, and butter to baste a while.  Heap one and a bunch of onions onto a hot dog bun, and squeeze a little hot mustard on there.  Maybe top with a couple of jalapeno slices.  Simple and delicious.


----------



## Bruce B (Aug 5, 2005)

Here you go CWM, straight from the horses mouth:

http://www.johnsonville.com/siteconf.ns ... -home.html


----------



## txpgapro (Aug 5, 2005)

While Johnsville is really a very commerical product and not what I would call a "real" braut, my wife and I eat a lot of the cheddar braut by them.  We grill them slow so they don't explode.  If you have the BallPark brand hot dog bun, buy them.  The brauts do not fall out and the bun does not seperate.  Now check around for a real braut and taste the true difference.


----------



## Jack W. (Aug 5, 2005)

Here is a process that I really like to do.  It's from my good friend Gary Wiviott in Chicago.

G Wiv's Brats

I grew up in Wisconsin, the home of the Brat. The key is to use a fresh
brat, never a precooked one and to simmer them in beer and spices before
smoking or grilling.

Loose Recipe for Brats:

5-lbs of Fresh Brats, take a fork and poke* holes in them, 28 holes per brat
to be exact, and you must use a 3-pronged fork.

Beer to cover** the amount of Brats you will be simmering and 9 extra for
the chef to drink.

7 fresh garlic cloves smashed with the side of a large knife, not chopped
just smashed.
3 quartered onions
1 to 6 oz of hot sauce
Any other spices you want to toss in. I have found there is a direct
correlation between the amount of beer you have drunk and the amount and
variety of different spices that you will put into the simmering liquid.

Simmer, do not boil, the brats in the beer, garlic, onions and hot sauce for
30 minutes. Turn off heat and let sit in mixture for at least 1 hour. This
allows the brats to absorb the flavors of the beer, onions, garlic and hot
sauce.  If the brats rest for over an hour refrigerate.

Grill over a moderate fire.

Serve on Brat buns, somewhat like a French roll, with Koops horseradish
mustard, chopped onions and hot pickled peppers, peppers are optional.

If you want to jazz up the brats a bit, pour off all but 1/2-cup of the
remaining brat liquid, simmer until the onions are soft and beer is
evaporated. When liquid is evaporated add butter and caramelize onions.

When onions are caramelized add mustard, preferably Koops, and stir. The
mixture should come together nicely.

Note:
* There is some controversy as to the efficacy of poking holes in the brat.
I feel that a few holes allow the beer/onion/hotsauce to be absorbed by the
brats, others contend the holes cause the brat to dry out during the
grilling stage.  YMMV

** It is not necessary to use all beer, half water, half beer is perfectly
acceptable outside of Wisconsin.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I posted the recipe in the pork section.

It's not Q but it's very good!

Jack


----------



## LarryWolfe (Aug 5, 2005)

:faint:  :faint:  :faint:  :faint:  :faint:  :faint:  :faint:  :faint:  :faint:  :faint: 
 :faint:  :faint:  :faint:  :faint:  :faint:  :faint:  :faint:  :faint:  :faint:  :faint:
 :pop:  :pop:  :pop:  :pop:  :pop:  :pop:  :pop:  :pop:  :pop:  :pop:  :pop:

By the way, how do you poke 28 holes in each brat with a 3 pronged fork??   :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:


----------



## Finney (Aug 5, 2005)

Jack W. said:
			
		

> 5-lbs of Fresh Brats, take a fork and poke* holes in them, 28 holes per brat
> to be exact, and you must use a 3-pronged fork.
> 
> Jack



That means you have to poke it 9.33 times?!?!?  

You ain't got no math trophies do you? 8-[


----------



## Jack W. (Aug 5, 2005)

Try using a left handed fork!  :razz: 

Gets 'em every time.  =D> 

Jack


----------



## Bruce B (Aug 5, 2005)

Let's remember, they're from Wisconsin.


----------



## whitepine (Aug 8, 2005)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> You can smoke em, but I like fine on the grill, indirect till you see some fat popping out...then into a pan on the grill with beer, onions, and butter to baste a while.  Heap one and a bunch of onions onto a hot dog bun, and squeeze a little hot mustard on there.  Maybe top with a couple of jalapeno slices.  Simple and delicious.



  =D>.........brats rule!


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2005)

Susan Z said:
			
		

> I like Usinger's brats.  Had a choice between Johnsonville and the store brand yesterday, so went with the store brand.  Like Johnsonville, I thought they were 'fair'.  But I love love love Usingers!



How did you cook em?


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2005)

CrazyWhiteBoy? I've seen that avatar before.    Usinger's brats are the best!  =P~


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2005)

theJokerTokerSmoker said:
			
		

> CrazyWhiteBoy? I've seen that avatar before.    Usinger's brats are the best!  =P~



I have never heard of me


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Aug 11, 2005)

Crazy, did you cook your brats yet? If ya did, how did they come out? How did you cook them? If you didn't, what are you waiting for!


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2005)

I soaked them in beer then i grilled them then I put them in a tin of beer and onions on the grill(beer bath) . They came out awesome.


----------



## Jack W. (Aug 13, 2005)

The carmelized onion relish from the process I posted a while back is well worth the effort.  I use Killians red, vidalia onions and and change the mustard up to whatever profile I'm feeling up to.  Good stuff Maynard!

Happy Bratting!

Jack


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Aug 14, 2005)

Here's something that I do some times...... I just can't describe how good they really are.

Slice the brat lengthwise, but not all the way through...just enough to keep it together after grilling ya know?. Now place 2 slices of prepared bacon in there, some thick slices of your favorite cheese (I like sharp cheddar), then top with kraut. Grill hot ... indirect.

Serve on a Portuguese roll with a little chipotle or horseradish mayo.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Aug 14, 2005)

ScottyDaQ said:
			
		

> Here's something that I do some times...... I just can't describe how good they really are.
> 
> Slice the brat lengthwise, but not all the way through...just enough to keep it together after grilling ya know?. Now place 2 slices of prepared bacon in there, some thick slices of your favorite cheese (I like sharp cheddar), then top with kraut. Grill hot ... indirect.
> 
> Serve on a Portuguese roll with a little chipotle or horseradish mayo.




geez loueeze that sounds good.


----------



## Jack W. (Aug 14, 2005)

ScottyDaQ said:
			
		

> Here's something that I do some times...... I just can't describe how good they really are.
> 
> Slice the brat lengthwise, but not all the way through...just enough to keep it together after grilling ya know?. Now place 2 slices of prepared bacon in there, some thick slices of your favorite cheese (I like sharp cheddar), then top with kraut. Grill hot ... indirect.
> 
> Serve on a Portuguese roll with a little chipotle or horseradish mayo.



I am SOOO glad I bought some brats today.  

Good Q!

Jack


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Aug 14, 2005)

I take it my coolness factor just went up a couple points? :grin:  :grin: .... Watch out Kevin!   Naw, just kidding... I won't even dream about that...  :bow:  :bow: 
But these things are great. I think the crusty bread is key. You could also use miny biguettes. Mmmmm. The crunchiness of the bread and the casing of the brat (the bacon gets soft, but no biggie there...it's done it's job). ...  then the nice smooth taste of the mayo, the cheese, and a little bite from the kraut and the spices in the mayo. The wifey doesn't care for em, but I ...well, that's why I buy Johnny brat party packs at Costco. I've tried adding dill slices to them as well. I didn't care for them, but some of you might.


----------



## Finney (Aug 14, 2005)

Jack W. said:
			
		

> The carmelized onion relish from the process I posted a while back is well worth the effort.  I use Killians red, vidalia onions and and change the mustard up to whatever profile I'm feeling up to.  Good stuff Maynard!
> 
> Happy Bratting!
> 
> Jack



How many time do you poke the onion with that fork? 8-[


----------

